# szkopuł



## ellek

Jakie są Wasze propozycje na przetłumaczenie zwrotu 'szkopuł w tym, że'?


----------



## Ben Jamin

ellek said:


> Jakie są Wasze propozycje na przetłumaczenie zwrotu 'szkopuł w tym, że'?


 Na jaki język?
W angielskim użyłbym 'problem'. Możliwe, że są bardziej nieformalne odopowiedniki.


----------



## ><FISH'>

Problem
Snag - "hit a snag"
Complication
Obstacle
Delay - "Zwlekaj"
Issue - An issue
Error

etc.

Jaki masz kontekst?

EDIT: Jaki masz więcej kontekst...

Polecam "Complication", "Obstacle", lub "Snag" (< nieformalne).


----------



## BezierCurve

Since "szkopuł" is hardly ever used in colloquial speech, I'd go for the more formal ones (like "the problem is...").


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Since "szkopuł" is hardly ever used in colloquial speech, I'd go for the more formal ones (like "the problem is...").


 Have you ever heard it in formal speech? I haven't. It was used in cultivated informal speech earlier, but rather not in formal speech, and definitely not in written formal langauge. What does not occur in today's informal speech is not necessarily formal.


----------



## Violet K

Ja znalazlam okreslenie *stumbling-block*, ktore troche bardziej odzwierciedla orginalnosc slowa *szkopul*. Co wy na to?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Violet K said:


> Ja znalazlam okreslenie *stumbling-block*, ktore troche bardziej odzwierciedla orginalnosc slowa *szkopul*. Co wy na to?


 
Szkopuł najczęsciej stosuje się do problemu w rozumowaniu: już wydaje się, że znaleźliśmy eleganckie wyjaśnienie, a tu szkopuł, nic tego, nie zgadza się. Zwykle używane w zwrocie "i w tym szkopuł". 

Stumbling block pasuje w pewnych kontekstach, ale nie we wszystkich.


----------



## Arkaszka

Ciężko niektóre zwroty tłumaczyć bezpośrednio, Stumbling block nie do końca to szkopuł


----------



## BezierCurve

> Have you ever heard it in formal speech? I haven't. It was used in cultivated informal speech earlier, but rather not in formal speech, and definitely not in written formal langauge. What does not occur in today's informal speech is not necessarily formal.


 
See, I never said it was being used in formal speech either.


----------



## ellek

Thank you all for your contributions!
Very interesting discussion!


----------

